# Sick Freshwater Puffer



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

All of a sudden my green spotted puffer has sat himself down on the bottom of the tank. I poked him, him moved and is breathing normal. What is the problem?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is he asleep?

it could be manny things, can you tell us the tank conditions, and recent history, like:
*new tankmates
*changes in conditions (from what and to what?)
*any symptems
*how long this has been like this
*what it is usually like
*how long have you had it


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

it could also be that he's not a freshwater puffer...

just a thought


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

They are brackish and require aquarium salt. 
"I poked him"







<----from your fish.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Green spotted puffers need aquarium salt in their water to flourish. Even if the water perfect fresh water, it's still not what they need. Get some aquarium salt!!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I had plenty of salt in the tank. The figure lived, but now has ick am and treating it.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

puffers arent nearly as hardy as barbs, danios, and some cichlids. So keep up with your water maintainence; they are very sensitive to water conditions. My gold puffer got ick after about a month in the tank, and he lived just fine after I treated him.


----------

